
Cabyn: A Social Network to Meet New Friends - alteredorange
https://cabyn.co/home
======
marc0
It seems that the site requires location information and cannot cope with
location blocking. Also, I get an error "Location information is unavailable."

~~~
alteredorange
Yes, it is location based, so it needs your location, or it can't do anything.
Depending on your browser you should be able to click something like "allow
location".

~~~
marc0
yes but what if my location is not determined correctly by the browser (eg
when connected via a VPN with entry point in another city/country)? I must be
able to specify my location manually.

------
wheresvic1
The ui is broken - if you click getting started, you receive a blank page :(

~~~
alteredorange
It should take you to the login page, you didn't see any login buttons?

